# Mineral Chews?



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys! Do any of you give your ratties those mineral chew things?

I saw them at the pet store the other day and they look like ice cream cones made of salt. I didn't know if they were a good idea or not, but knew you all would. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not needed. A good diet is all thats required.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They're usually mostly ash, so I doubt they're the best for any animal, but no, not required with a good diet.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

I read somewhere that mineral chews were not required with rats because rats are omnivores and if fed proper (i.e, the good diet that Forensic and Lil' suggest) extra minerals do not need be provided. Mineral chews are recommended for herbivorous animals only.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

I bought my rat some that were shaped as bananas and he didnt even sniff them.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Leiren, I abandoned this idea long ago, but thank you for your advice!


----------

